# صور اخرى للطائرة k-8E المصنعة فى مصر و اتمنى تعجبكو



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## diver002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا ديفر

بس لو تكمل جميلك و تجيب اى معلومات عن الطائرة يبقى تمام اوييي


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

صور جميلة لكن ما مدى فاعلية هذه الطائرة وما خصائصها وهل يمكن تطويرها ؟؟؟
مع العلم اني اول مرة بعرف انه مصر تصنع طائرة


----------



## مهندس أول (11 أكتوبر 2009)

طائرة مذهلة ومبروك لشعب مصر وعقبالنا


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> صور جميلة لكن ما مدى فاعلية هذه الطائرة وما خصائصها وهل يمكن تطويرها ؟؟؟
> مع العلم اني اول مرة بعرف انه مصر تصنع طائرة



هذه طائرة صينية، ومصر تصنعها بتوكيل من الصين


----------



## zaki5555 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل ممتاز واتمنى من الله ان نتقدم الى الا فضل


----------



## zaki5555 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل ممتاز واتمنى من الله التقدم للا فضل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
هذه الطائره ليست مصريه 100% ولكنها بمشاركة الصين الشعبيه
واول نموذج تم تصنيعه بالصين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انا حضرت مشروع تصنيع هذه الطائرات بمصنع الطائرات بحلوان
وكان عباره عن تجميع فقط
ولكن لا ننكر عبقريه المصريين فى التفكير فى تطويرها


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الطائره يمكنها القيام بهمام اخرى غير التدريب ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مصر اكبر مستخدم لطائرة التدريب الصينى من طراز k-8 . فى عام 1998 علم الجانب الصينى بان مصر كانت تبعث عن طائرة تدريب نفاذة جديدة لتحل محل طائرة التدريب التسيكى الصنع l39 . ودعا الجانب الصينى الطيارين المصريين الى القيام بالطيران التجريبى لطائرة التدريب كاى -8 مما ترك انطباعات عميقة على اذهانهم. وفى العام التالى, اشتركت طائرة التدريب كاى-8 الصينية فى المنافسة مع طائرات التدريب الايطالية والتشيكية الصنع فى مصر, وفازت طائرة التدريب الصينية بالمنافسة بادائها الممتاز المطلق.
فى ديسمبر عام 1999 تم توقيع اتفاق بين شركة تكنولوجيا الطيران الصينية مع وزارة الدفاع المصرية بشأن التعاون فى انتاج 80 طائرة تدريب كاى-8 . وبموجب الاتفاق, يقدم الجانب الصينى الى الجانب المصرى مكونات الطائرة والمواد الخام بالاضافة الى تقديم التدريب الفنى. ويقوم الجانب المصرى بانتاج اكثر من 90 بالمائة من مكونات الطائرة وتركيبها فى القاهرة.
حتى نهاية عام 2005, تم انتاج 80 طائرة تدريب من هذا النوع بالكامل فى المرحلة الاولى من هذا المشروع, وتم تسليمها الى الجانب المصرى. ويعتزم الجانب المصرى انتاج 40 طائرة تدريب اخرى من هذا النوع قبل فبراير عام 2010.
اولت مزيد من الدول النامية اهتمامها بطائرة التدريب كاى-8 خلال السنوات الاخيرة. ذكر موقع الكترونى الامريكى ان طائرة التدريب كاى -8 // مدت جذورها وازهرت// بين بعض الدول النامية, وتصل صادراتها الى اكثر من 10 دول بما فيها المغرب وزيمبابوى وميانمار. 
ذكر موقع الكترونى باكستانى ان طائرات التدريب المتسلسلة كاى-8 طائرة تدريب ذات مقعدين, وتم انتاج اول طائرة من هذا النوع فى عام 1989, وتم الطيران التجريبى الاول لها فى عام 1990.
يذكر ان طائرة التدريب كاى-8 لها نظام الكترونى جوى حديث يتضمن مقاييس وتجهيزات اتصالية وملاحية, وتسد حاجة تدريب الطيارين فى القرن الواحد والعشرين. ان طائرة التدريب من هذا النوع تتمتع ب// قوة التحمل// الجبارة, واقصى سرعتها الساعية 800 كيلومتر فقط ولكن اقصى رحلتها الجوية اكثر من 2100 كيلومتر. ومداها التطوافى اكثر من 3 ساعات. تستطيع طائرة التدريب كاى -8 ان تقدم تدريبات اساسية لمقاتلة ايه -5 ومقالتة اف-5 ونظيراتهما, كما تقدم تدريبات عالية المستوى للمقاتلة المتطورة اف-16. ووزن حمل القنابل لطائرة التدريب كاى-8 طن واحد, ويمكن ان تحمل صاروخين الجو / الجو مع المدفع الجوى, وتستخدم فى خوض المعركة المضادة للطائرات فى المطارات والمواقع الهامة الاخرى. ويمكن تركيبها بالكاميرا والماسحة الالكترونية لتتحول الى كائرة استطلاع. ذكر موقع الكترونى امريكى ان طائرة تدريب من طراز كاى -8 تباع ب 4 ملايين دولار امريكى وذلم يعادل عشر ثمن المقاتلة اف -16, وهى رخيصة الثمن وممتازة الجودة وتلقى ترحيبا عميقا من الدول النامية. / صحيفة الشعب اليومية اونلاين/


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

واعادنا الله الى زمان العزة زمان رفعة المسلمين


----------



## dreams1804 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## shemerly (27 فبراير 2010)

معقوله دى طائره مصريه


----------



## Battah_Battah (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء مصر كانت تصنع طائرات واسلحه في الخمسينات من القرن العشرين مثل طائرة ( الجمهوريه و حلوان ) فلا عجب ان تصنع طائره او غيرها وحتى مركبة فضاء لكن العجب انها لم تكمل ما بدائت به !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك وزادك علما.


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

بتتصنع فين دي ... شكرا


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

بتتصنع في مصنع ايه دي ... شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (28 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكرمنا ونكمل


----------



## nimmmo3 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمد من مصر
الطائره
k8e
تصنع فى مصنع الانتاج الحربى 36 الموجود فى حلوان


----------



## hassaw (15 يوليو 2010)

يرجى الايضاح فقط هل هذه الطائرة صناعة بابداع مصري أم أنها تجميع لإبداعات صينية أو غيرها 
وشكرا


----------



## plane (16 يوليو 2010)

الطائرة بها عيوب لا استطيع ان اقولها ولكن ربما انت اعلم بها منى


----------



## plane (16 يوليو 2010)

يا سيدى ليست الطائرة بالصور بل باشياء اخرى كدفع المحركات وعيوب التصنيع او قطع الغيار


----------



## diver002 (14 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا للجميع:20:


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

هذه الطائرة من افضل الطائرات التى تصنعها مصر
فمصر تصنع الكثير من الطائرات المروحية و الحربية
و ليست هذه اول طائرة
شكرا اخى الكريم على الطرح


----------



## مسلم المهري (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الصور لاكن لو تخبرنا عن مزايا الطائرة وقدراتها
وخاصتا اذا كانت تقدر على منافسة f15 اوmig29 مع انني ما اتوقع


----------



## olivertwist (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 أبريل 2011)

*حضرت تصنيع الطائرة بنفسي لمدة شهر*

السلام عليكم
من لدية استفسار عن الطائرة 
ما عدا المعلومات التي بها أرقام
فلست متذكر لقوة الدفع ؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 أبريل 2011)

*وجدت المعلومات حالاً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فى هذا الموضوع سوف اتحدث عن طائرة تدريب نصنعة فى مصر وهى (k8e) 
وارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


*الوصف*

*طائرة تدريب متقدم تمتاز بقدرة عالية على المناورة بمدى واسع من سرعات الطيران. يتيح تصميم الطائرة مجالاً واسعاً للرؤية وتوزيعاً جيداً للأجهزة والمعدات بالكابينة يماثل الطائرات المقاتلة. تم تزويد الطائرة بأحدث معدات الاتصالات والملاحة والقياس لتناسب احتياجات برامج التدريب المتقدمة، فضلاً عن نظام متطور للتهوية بكابينة الطائرة وكذا نظام هيدروليكي للفرامل وحركة عجلة المقدمة بالإضافة إلى نظام إنقاذ عالي الاعتمادية. محرك الطائرة نفاث تربومروحى يتميز بمعدلات اقتصادية لاستهلاك الوقود مع سهولة الصيانة وهيكل الطائرة مصمم لتنفيذ 14000 ساعة طيران*
*الأوزان والأبعاد :*

*الأداء :*
*وزن الإقلاع *
*3700 كجم *
*أقصى سرعة*
*800 كم/ساعة *

*الحمولة المفيدة *
*943 كجم*
*سرعة الإقلاع*
*185 كم/ساعة *

*سعة خزان الوقود الداخلية *
*780 كجم *
*سرعة الهبوط*
*160 كم/ساعة *

*أقصى وزن للإقلاع *
*4332 كجم *
*معدل الصعود عند سطح البحر*
*30 متر/ثانية *

*الطول الكلى *
*11.6 متر*
*طول ممر الإقلاع*
*440 متر*
*واستطاع طلبة الكلية الجوية المصرية قى حفلة التخرج فى عام 2007 بالاقلاع بعدد 40طائرة*
*فى مدة 3دقائق*

*باع الأجنحة*
*9.63 متر*
*طول ممر الهبوط*
*530 متر*

*مدى الطيران بالخزانات الإضافية*
*2140 كم *
*أقصى ارتفاع للطيران*
*13.6 كم*

*مدى الطيران*
*3.2 ساعة *
*مدى الطيران بالخزانات الداخلية*
*1560 كم*

*معامل الحمل*
*+ 7.33 / -3 g*

*وتشتطيع هذه الطائرة ان تسنخدم كا قاذفة قنابل كما ترو قى هذه الصورة*
*




*
الموضوع منقول


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 أبريل 2011)

وهذة فيديو للطائرةhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFEZanLPW0M


----------



## amir elengineer (25 أبريل 2011)

ررررروعــــــــه يا رب نتطور بقا في مجال تصنيع الطائرررررااااااات ياااااااااارب ومصر فيها الكفائات والقدرة البشرية على عمل كده بس تنقصنا العزيمة


----------



## diver002 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع :20:


----------

